# Financial Post vs Globe and Mail vs ????



## trance.god (Jun 8, 2016)

Title says it all. Who's best for accurate, timely, and comprehensive Canadian financial coverage?
Globe and Mail or Financial Post or someone else entirely? 

I hear Globe and Mail is rather politically biased? If this is the case, does it really matter? I mean, I can filter the political bias while reading articles and as long as the business news is to the minute, accurate and comprehensive, I really don't care if some of there articles have biases. Am I missing something here?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I like Canadian MoneySaver, 5i and various blogs. I read the
G&M often but some of the content is far from strong.


----------



## trance.god (Jun 8, 2016)

My Own Advisor said:


> G&M often but some of the content is *far from strong.*


Please elaborate?
Do you mean they don't hold any convictions ?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

G&M investing stories are mixed in terms of quality and interest but their business and economics coverage are by far the best in Canada, whether considering online or not.


----------



## BoringInvestor (Sep 12, 2013)

I find it really interesting the OP heard the Globe is 'biased', whereas the 'bias' in reporting and focus on in the Post seems much more blatantly evident.
[Though to partially argue against myself, there is no such thing as a non-bias sourced].


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

trance.god said:


> Title says it all. Who's best for accurate, timely, and comprehensive Canadian financial coverage?
> Globe and Mail or Financial Post or someone else entirely?



why not browse all? 

me i'd never rely on just one source
mainstream media online are a rich & diversified resource

.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Both papers print predictable shlop in the pursuit of additional readership. I think the WSJ is the least politically influenced and I tend to rely on their reporting.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

My Own Advisor said:


> I read the G&M often but some of the content is far from strong.



not sure what "far from strong" means

readers of all major media should learn to differentiate between the core globe & mail reporters - the professional journalists - & the outside op-ed parties who are recruited to write fillers that are often nothing more than disguised advertisements for their trades or their politics.

the non-professional recruits write under a "Special to the Globe and Mail" byline so they are easy to identify. 

all newspapers are recruiting freebie or low-paid column fillers these days, because the internet has destroyed their former economic base as hardcopy print media. Responsible media like the globe & mail try to ensure that their infomercial copy is accurate, reliable & of use or service to their readers. For the most part i find that it is.

but the quality heart & soul of the globe's operation remains the corps of properly-trained professional journalists. Mark MacKinnon. Eric Reguly. Rob Carrick may be an outside free-lancer but he's a G & M regular who does a good job. These journos are not only strong, they are powerful!


.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Over the years I find there is more and more filler articles ("far from strong" comment) but I do find there is also some great content by the professionals. I like John Heinzl's columns and Norm Rothery's as well. Some of Rob Carrick's stuff is good but at times sensational - but I get they are trying to stay profitable, like all media businesses these days.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

My Own Advisor said:


> Over the years I find there is more and more filler articles ("far from strong" comment) but I do find there is also some great content by the professionals.



i'm glad you know to differentiate between the real journos & the "Special To" column fillers. Even there, the line between can be blurry.

.


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

Small companies often pay for press and TV coverage to promote their stock. These articles are often disguised as an interview with the CEO.
I see that kind of thing in the NP, but not in the G&M.
For that reason alone, I would tend to trust the G&M stock market coverage over the NP.


----------



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

Rising gold to offset second-quarter COVID-19 pandemic hits on precious metals miners: analysts I find this to be quite true, as this article looks at the big picture rather than specifically shake a stick at a stock in particular. The editorial articles are usually also interesting to read and aren't only linked to financial matters. 

The above article doesn't scratch much below the surface although it does mention Barrick gold. I'm not too keen about this company considering it is well known for hedging on properties that aren't necessary theirs to attract investors.But considering it's one of the big players and already well known, I don't think this is a sponsored article.


----------

